# Surf Fishing



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

what can I expect there to be in South Carolina particularly Hilton Head Island the last week in August. I going to the family timeshare there next week and will being doing some surf fishing right from the balcony  I'll really be going the 75 or so feet to the beach  I'll be doing surf every morning/night even though I know I've been told already that is stinks, because I have easy access. also what rigs and bait.Thanks


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Forget surf fishing and take light (Bass) tackle, a cast net and a 4-6" float. Hang a finger mullet live-bait about 18 inches under the float and cast into the middle of the running bait schools. Last year I had Spanish, Trout, Puppy Drum and shark fishing this way. You'll avoid too many shark and won't catch any rays, which can be huge.

I'll be there on 8/20, 21, 27 and 28 fishing this way.

Good luck.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

any regulations for HH,SC.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

anymore ideas/tips?


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

If you get caught catching a shark, you'll be asked to change how you're fishing. I've had lifeguards ask me to "move on" when they've seen me with a shark. There's an island-wide byelaw against shark fishing. Thing is, any method is likely to catch a shark.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for that info


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Try the extreme ends of the island, where there are no lifeguards and people deliberately fish for shark. We've had Bonnet Shark on the north *(WRONG - it was the SOUTH)* end and have seen large Red Drum there in the shallows. The tide can be a problem as it rips through. Tends to carry a load of grass with it.

Good luck.


----------



## cemper (Aug 6, 2005)

*North End?*

How do you get to the far north end of the island if you don't have a boat and are not staying in that area? I thought that the access was pretty limited up there.

Also, I have not seen any bait running near the shore since I arrived on Saturday. Is it just too hot?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

dont no how to get to north end but bait is probally running very early or at sunset there proballly near or in the mouth of major waterways were the water is deeper and cooler.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

anything else I can expect to catch? and where can I find size limits?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't know too much about fishing HHI.

Here's a DNR link.

http://www.dnr.state.sc.us/etc/fishing.html


----------

